# PF9 vs. P3AT/LCP?



## veedubz (May 4, 2009)

Looking for a pocket gun. The specs on the PF9 looks like it could be a winner. I am primarily concerned with size. Does anyone have both that they could post a pic side by side. I would like to actually see the difference in them. Thanks.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Best I can do for you. PF9 top left. P3AT bottom left. PF9 laying on target.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I think most people eventually decide the PF-9 is just a little bit too large for most pockets, but if you can manage it, you are most definitely better armed with a 9mm than a .380.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

I have the PF-9 and a LCP.I only carry the LCP when thats the only thing I could possibly carry. For a true pocket carry the LCP/P3AT is the way to go. If you can carry IWB/OWB the PF-9 is a comfortable carry.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Trigger slap is the main concern with Kel-Tec pistols.They are a good back-up/Pocket pistols though.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My AMT .45 Backup, which fits comfortably in my front pants pocket (in its Robert Mika holster), is just about the same size as a PF9. Further, it's only 0.6" larger, in both length and height, than my wife's Kel-Tec P3AT.
The P3AT is thinner, though.

I don't understand the "trigger slap" comment. The P3AT exhibits a little pre-pull takeup (slack), and somewhat more overtravel, but neither of those "defects" keep my wife and I from making small six-shot groups at seven-to-10-yards distances.
Because of my larger index finger, the Kel-Tec's trigger digs into my flesh a little uncomfortably, even though I've sanded off its sharp point; but my wife's slim finger fits this trigger perfectly.


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

well said steve:watching:


----------

